# Nintendo direct *RUMORED* this week.



## acornavenue (Apr 8, 2019)

I dont know who runs nintendo direct life, it is verified, on twitter. But they said Reggie is retiring this week and they might be releasing a direct. That would be really nice if we get SOME form of news. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 8, 2019)

I think were getting a direct sometime this month. I think they usually announce them on Tuesday and the direct date will be Wednesday. If we dont hear anything tmrw, then it probably wont happen this week


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

For a short moment, I thought they announced a Direct by reading the title of the thread.

Guess we can only wait at that point. I don't get my hopes that high, of course would be
nice if they say something...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

All I hope for is some Animal Crossing news.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 8, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> All I hope for is some Animal Crossing news.



Me too! I've been yearning for some Animal Crossing news for quite a while now and if Nintendo decides to unveil some, I'd be delighted. I'm hoping it's this week but knowing Nintendo, I hope it comes sometime this month at the very least.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

They've left us in the dark for too long with AC-
I hope for *at least* a small look at the game's graphics and a new feature, similar how they showed ACNL for the first time.


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2019)

Since the OP didn't provide it, here's the source of this rumor: https://gamingintel.com/nintendo/sources-next-direct-coming-april-11th-2019/

Gaming INTEL has been a bit of a mixed bag, but they have had a couple successes in the past so I will allow a thread for this rumor.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Wait was the one on April 15th, Reggie's day of retire not true?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 8, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait was the one on April 15th, Reggie's day of retire not true?



We don't know, since these are all just rumours. Best to take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

Man, I heard that one such a long time ago thou, I thought that was Reggie's departing gift or somethin.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait was the one on April 15th, Reggie's day of retire not true?



That was never anything but pure speculation. Not even a slightly credible rumour.

I really feel like some people need to be more careful about how they present these things -- there's worlds of difference between just wishful thinking, informed speculation, baseless rumours from randoms, rumours from credible sources, and actual announcements.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 9, 2019)

I saw this rumor mentioned a day or two ago myself.

Honestly, I think it would be a great time to announce something for AC. E3 is pretty inundated with gaming news. I imagine we'll probably hear about more Pokemon Sword/Shield then too. It'd be super great for building AC hype if they announce it during a quieter time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2019)

I look forward to people's disappointment when nothing of animal crossing is mentioned or shown

except maybe a title logo


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 9, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I look forward to people's disappointment when nothing of animal crossing is mentioned or shown
> 
> except maybe a title logo



Pretty sure there will be even people who blame Reggie and start hating if nothing's gonna happen. 

That is the problem with rumors: Too many people believe them and are more then disappointed if
those said rumors didn't become true at the end. I mean, I want also informations as anyone else
want, but if Nintendo wants to wait with dropping any news for some reasons, whatever they plan
to have a big presentation at E3 or something, then I guess we have to deal with it. After all, we
can only wait and see what happened, as much as the waiting sucks...


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2019)

Hype..! I guess?


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2019)

Gaming Intel HAS had their moments in the sun before, but it has mostly all revolved around Call of Duty leaks. The site has some very dirty practices that have been exposed recently and should only be used for speculative discussion and only taken with a truck load of salt beyond that. 

The fact that the likes of Marcus Sellers and a few other false prophets have latched onto this rumor just makes things messier, and now with Emily and King Zell both retired, we don't have anyone to really tell us whether to be excited or not.

That said, between 10am today (eastern) and tomorrow, we shall know if this rumor is true or not.

(My bets on it being a Smash Bros. Direct)


----------



## Chouchou (Apr 9, 2019)

Nintendo please just show us something so we can all chill and wait.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just to remember. If the Nintendo Direct does arrive, the only way we’d know if AC Switch will be in it is if it’s said to be a focused game in the tweet. Because I believe this is a big highlighted game of this year they gotta save it for something special, and I think this is it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I know, Smash Ultimate. Don’t even try it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 9, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just to remember. If the Nintendo Direct does arrive, the only way we’d know if AC Switch will be in it is if it’s said to be a focused game in the tweet. Because I believe this is a big highlighted game of this year they gotta save it for something special, and I think this is it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yes I know, Smash Ultimate. Don’t even try it.



Not necessarily. They could give us a small trailer in a direct with just a glimpse of the game without going into details of the main gimmicks and gameplay. Pretty sure the first trailer(s) of new leaf didn't delve into the mayor aspect of the game.

I'm pretty sure we are getting a direct this month but idk if animal crossing will be shown at all.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 9, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Not necessarily. They could give us a small trailer in a direct with just a glimpse of the game without going into details of the main gimmicks and gameplay. Pretty sure the first trailer(s) of new leaf didn't delve into the mayor aspect of the game.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we are getting a direct this month but idk if animal crossing will be shown at all.



I'd probably cry if there was a direct this month without even a screenshot or name for animal crossing.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Apr 9, 2019)

A teaser will be so satisfying, letting the fans know that it will be at E3 2019 for sure.


----------



## imiya (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm not going to hold my breath...


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 9, 2019)

I agree with what others have said. It would be great to see, but honestly don't be disappointed if there isn't a direct or if animal crossing isn't in it. It's a waiting game now, but we will see something at some point, and that is factual.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 9, 2019)

Only direct I see is for smash joker :/


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 9, 2019)

KeatAlex said:


> Only direct I see is for smash joker :/



A whole direct just for ioker.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2019)

B3N said:


> A whole direct just for ioker.



A Smash Direct with the focus on Joker and the 3.0 update along with a tease for the next character is absolutely in the realm of possibility, in fact it's more probable than another general Direct right now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

Playing New Leaf rn and came across this while reading this thread.


Thought it was relatable.

Beside the one direct I *thought* was true, don't even know why I did, I don't take any leaks to be true. Nintendo to me doesn't really seem like one of those leak things, like Cartoon Network. People would constantly get leaks and spoilers from there, and alot were true. But idk if it's cause I haven't followed Nintendo as much as I try to now, but 'Nintendo leaks' kinda sounds like an oxymoron to me :/


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2019)

Just throwing some junk around since it stems from Era and they are VERY strict regarding people acting as insiders.

A member over there is now currently spreading info that there is indeed a Direct happening on the 11th, that Animal Crossing will be present and that he has seen/heard stuff regarding it. He only shared vague info with the typical deflections and whatnot that comes with with the territory. "Don't be mad if it's fake" etc. etc.

But the kicker here is, the thread is swarming with mods and other insiders, and while none are actually outright saying there is a Direct, they're not denying it either. But to add further fuel to the flame, the guy that had claimed that a 4/11 Direct was coming a week ago along with Animal Crossing info has yet to be banned. Why is this a noteworthy? Era apparently interrogates anyone claiming to have inside information, and if they can't pony up the info, that member typically is banned on the spot.

May mean nothing, may mean everything. I hate to be the one that spreads this sort of thing but this one particular event was pretty interesting to me, so I thought I'd share it. 

The announcement or shadow drop would occur at 10am eastern time tomorrow morning if true.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

Wait, so if there is a Direct happening tomorrow, like Nintendo will show it, why hasn't there been any news?

If Nintendo is SAYING on the 11th about an upcoming Direct then that's somethin different. Does Nintendo really do surprise Directs or no?

Oh wait no I read that wrong.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 9, 2019)

Well the thing is, Nintendo can and has done shadow drops of mini Directs before. They don't necessarily have to announce it beforehand. It's only the major ones that get a 24 hour notice.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2019)

I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow to find out. If not, best bet is that we'll see it at E3. And if it does, it would be Yoshi's Crafted World all over again. But if we do get no AC Switch news this year, it would be kinda what happened to BOTW.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I know, AC Switch wasn't announced at E3 2018, but still.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty weird for Animal Crossing's first reveal after 6 months to get shoved into a Mini Direct tbh.

But yeah I've been on Era/Gaf for like eight years now and what you said Blue Cup is usually true, although I think they might be a little less tight on the whole 'instant ban interrogation' thing than they used to be.

Good part is we'll know _very_ soon if this is all BS or not!


----------



## Neechan (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll be asleep if they announce a direct...


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Pretty weird for Animal Crossing's first reveal after 6 months to get shoved into a Mini Direct tbh.
> 
> But yeah I've been on Era/Gaf for like eight years now and what you said Blue Cup is usually true, although I think they might be a little less tight on the whole 'instant ban interrogation' thing than they used to be.
> 
> Good part is we'll know _very_ soon if this is all BS or not!



If this rumor ends up being a fake, and given all that has come out about them and their shady practices, I would hope that all this opens everyones eyes regarding rumors posted by Gaming Intel in the future. 

I'm still surprised this one gained as much traction as it did, honestly. Not one credible person has commented on it.

EDIT:
Aaaand that's it. No announcement. No Direct. Now it'll be interesting to see how Gaming Intel tries to spin this.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 10, 2019)

We have 2 more hours before we can say for certain there's no Direct tomorrow, but things aren't looking promising.


----------



## mimikyumi (Apr 10, 2019)

I read it's on Thurs. 4/11. And it's supposed to be huge, not mini. Maybe some new SSBU updates or DLC content info. I hope it has Animal Crossing info! I'm gonna preorder everything. I really hope there's a special switch system for Animal Crossing 2019! Maybe like the 3DS, it'll be white with the different icons on it! I have the Isabelle NEW3DS and I love it, but I don't think I want Isabelle's face on my switch system. xD


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 10, 2019)

Nintendo announces Directs between 9 and 10am eastern time depending on DST. They always announce it the day unless A) it a Direct Mini or B) It's a game-specific Direct.

The source of the rumor was Gaming Intel, whom are unreliable for anything but Call of Duty related leaks. 

There is no major Direct this week.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 10, 2019)

Not surprised it turned out to be fake since Nintendo has done all their directs on Wednesday so far this year


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> A Smash Direct with the focus on Joker and the 3.0 update along with a tease for the next character is absolutely in the realm of possibility, in fact it's more probable than another general Direct right now.



We 100 percent need another Smash direct with all the other games coming out this year that we know nothing about.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 10, 2019)

So I guess this means we'll only know AC Switch news at E3. Case closed.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ossiran (Apr 10, 2019)

No announcement yet, so it's not happening tomorrow. Now we wait to see if that Tax Day tweet for Monday has any significance. Especially considering Monday is the day after the 18th anniversary for Animal Crossing.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Apr 10, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> No announcement yet, so it's not happening tomorrow. Now we wait to see if that Tax Day tweet for Monday has any significance. Especially considering Monday is the day after the 18th anniversary for Animal Crossing.



*Gaming INTEL* look so bad right now.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 10, 2019)

KhalidPrecious said:


> *Gaming INTEL* look so bad right now.



I agree


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 10, 2019)

So no Direct this week, hm? Not surprised about this tbh...

Well, I can only imagine that they maybe make one next week, like saying goodbye to Reggie 
on monday, where he or Nintendo themself gonna announce a surprise for the next day, which 
is then the Direct announcement which comes out on wednesday or thursday.

Otherwise, it could also be that there will be no Direct at all before the E3, which however
would be unlikely, as there was always a Direct before E3..? (Please correct me if I'm wrong
here.) 

Back to the waiting for now I guess...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2019)

I can’t believe rumors anymore nowadays. I would like to see more information on what the next AC game has in store, but there’s always E3, where I can see what’s in the game.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 10, 2019)

B3N said:


> We 100 percent need another Smash direct with all the other games coming out this year that we know nothing about.



Smash is their current biggest evergreen title. It has a major update coming adding a brand new character that has yet to be officially detailed and a level creator that Nintendo themselves accidentally leaked via the new TV ad. All that on top of announcing the next character to follow Joker. 

It will 100% receive more Directs in the future.


----------



## Warrior (Apr 10, 2019)

it is still possible to get a direct mini, those don't get announcements, but I doubt it


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

Uuuuuugh, give me AC Switch alreadyyy.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 10, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> A Smash Direct with the focus on Joker and the 3.0 update along with a tease for the next character is absolutely in the realm of possibility, in fact it's more probable than another general Direct right now.



If they have the hecking audacity to do yet ANOTHER smash direct I'm gonna be so mad oh my god ENOUGH with smash  E N O U G H please. 
This is just so unfair like Smash got two Smash directs (the E3 direct was a Smash Direct and you cannot change my mind.) And us Animal Crossing fan only got a logo? Like the treatment Smash fans get is so cool and we're just standing here waiting for just like the title of the game at this point. 
I now hate Smash (even though it's a great game I must admit) because of all the infos we got on it and how fast it got released. 
Like just look at the directs, since Smash was announced it was mentionned if not being the spotlight of E V E R Y direct we got from now on. Even the last one with Piranha plant; okay it was less than 30 seconds, but it's still better than nothing. Nothing, what we have, us, Animal Crossing fans.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 10, 2019)

Wouldn't make it more sense to drop a regular Direct instead of a Smash only Direct? Smash still
can get the most attention in that Direct if needed and yet they can also give out more news of
other games, such as Animal Crossing for example. After all, I agree that another Smash only Direct
would be too much, even if Smash is right now a big thing, it doesn't need so many Directs at all...


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 10, 2019)

I just feel like Smash got SOOOO much attention last year we dont need another solely SMASH direct. Sure show some smash updates in a normal direct but dont have it as the main focus AGAIN, it had most of last year


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll only believe it when I see it on Nintendo's website.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 10, 2019)

Warrior said:


> it is still possible to get a direct mini, those don't get announcements, but I doubt it



How would people know to tune in then?


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 10, 2019)

Hat' said:


> If they have the hecking audacity to do yet ANOTHER smash direct I'm gonna be so mad oh my god ENOUGH with smash  E N O U G H please.
> This is just so unfair like Smash got two Smash directs (the E3 direct was a Smash Direct and you cannot change my mind.) And us Animal Crossing fan only got a logo? Like the treatment Smash fans get is so cool and we're just standing here waiting for just like the title of the game at this point.
> I now hate Smash (even though it's a great game I must admit) because of all the infos we got on it and how fast it got released.
> Like just look at the directs, since Smash was announced it was mentionned if not being the spotlight of E V E R Y direct we got from now on. Even the last one with Piranha plant; okay it was less than 30 seconds, but it's still better than nothing. Nothing, what we have, us, Animal Crossing fans.



Animal Crossing clearly was not in a stage of development where Nintendo felt comfortable talking about it. As I have said, they likely only announced it when they did to ease the blow of the Isabelle in Smash reveal. The game is obviously still not where they want it to be given the lack of info thus far, and there is a very real possibility that it isn't even coming this year and that we don't even see or hear anything else about it until September.

Like it or not, Smash Bros. Is their current bread and butter and has the most hype surrounding it, and that's not even taking into account the competitive esport side of things.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 11, 2019)

So I was today at one of my local GameStops and the employee said that there is no date so far
for Animal Crossing, however, there is supposed to be a Direct soon? He couldn't tell when, but he
said there would be one on the way. Now I'm not sure if this was just his speculation or if he knows
something and just couldn't tell because he's not allowed to say it, hm. 

Anyone knows if GameStop is a serious source in such things?


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 11, 2019)

5herry said:


> So I was today at one of my local GameStops and the employee said that there is no date so far
> for Animal Crossing, however, there is supposed to be a Direct soon? He couldn't tell when, but he
> said there would be one on the way. Now I'm not sure if this was just his speculation or if he knows
> something and just couldn't tell because he's not allowed to say it, hm.
> ...



I believe them because mine said that once before the last one was announced and then i went in after and we talked about Animal Crossing and they where supprised they didnt mention something


----------



## Hat' (Apr 11, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Animal Crossing clearly was not in a stage of development where Nintendo felt comfortable talking about it. As I have said, they likely only announced it when they did to ease the blow of the Isabelle in Smash reveal. The game is obviously still not where they want it to be given the lack of info thus far, and there is a very real possibility that it isn't even coming this year and that we don't even see or hear anything else about it until September.
> 
> Like it or not, Smash Bros. Is their current bread and butter and has the most hype surrounding it, and that's not even taking into account the competitive esport side of things.



Have you seen the comments under Nintendo's tweets? They're all asking for Animal Crossing. They made us wait even more with New Leaf and I'm sure they know the horrendous backlash they'll get if they decide to delay Animal Crossing. How come Zelda already has a switch game and is getting a new one already? (It's not a mainline but still.) Let's not act like Animal Crossing's fanbase is as little as I don't know say Cooking Mama's one. We're big and Nintendo is treating us so poorly seriously.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 11, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Have you seen the comments under Nintendo's tweets? They're all asking for Animal Crossing. They made us wait even more with New Leaf and I'm sure they know the horrendous backlash they'll get if they decide to delay Animal Crossing. How come Zelda already has a switch game and is getting a new one already? (It's not a mainline but still.) Let's not act like Animal Crossing's fanbase is as little as I don't know say Cooking Mama's one. We're big and Nintendo is treating us so poorly seriously.



No amount or our "backlash" is going to matter because it were all going to buy the game anyways. They'll show it when they show it and its definitely going to be at e3. Whether they show it before or not isn't promised to us.

Yeah they made a mistake by announcing it in September. Should have waited until the February direct at least to announce it.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Yeah they made a mistake by announcing it in September. Should have waited until the February direct at least to announce it.



The announcement was more than likely directed at their shareholders, who were rather annoyed by the fact that Nintendo had not announced the game earlier at E3 to the disappointment of many, and to tell people that yes, it is coming. They really couldn't wait any longer to announce something, especially with Isabelle being in Smash Bros.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Have you seen the comments under Nintendo's tweets? They're all asking for Animal Crossing. They made us wait even more with New Leaf and I'm sure they know the horrendous backlash they'll get if they decide to delay Animal Crossing. How come Zelda already has a switch game and is getting a new one already? (It's not a mainline but still.) Let's not act like Animal Crossing's fanbase is as little as I don't know say Cooking Mama's one. We're big and Nintendo is treating us so poorly seriously.



no amount of demanding something is gonna make it happen any faster


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 11, 2019)

5herry said:


> So I was today at one of my local GameStops and the employee said that there is no date so far
> for Animal Crossing, however, there is supposed to be a Direct soon? He couldn't tell when, but he
> said there would be one on the way. Now I'm not sure if this was just his speculation or if he knows
> something and just couldn't tell because he's not allowed to say it, hm.
> ...





erialrose said:


> I believe them because mine said that once before the last one was announced and then i went in after and we talked about Animal Crossing and they where supprised they didnt mention something



First off, no. They're poorly paid and poorly treated part-time employees at a failing brick and mortar corporation. The average employee isn't going to be no more privy to knowledge like that any more than you or I. I myself can tell you with 100% certainty that there will, in fact, for sure, be another Nintendo Direct that ISN'T the E3 Direct at some point this year. It is just a given fact. Directs happen, and telling you that one is coming is no different than telling you that the sun is going to set or the moon is going to rise. 

TL;DR: Gamestop employees don't know anything.



Hat' said:


> Have you seen the comments under Nintendo's tweets? They're all asking for Animal Crossing. They made us wait even more with New Leaf and I'm sure they know the horrendous backlash they'll get if they decide to delay Animal Crossing. How come Zelda already has a switch game and is getting a new one already? (It's not a mainline but still.) Let's not act like Animal Crossing's fanbase is as little as I don't know say Cooking Mama's one. We're big and Nintendo is treating us so poorly seriously.



Okay since you don't seem to have a grasp on how things work/worked, I'll try and spell it out for you here.

Animal Crossing New Leaf came at a time before Nintendo started doing simultaneous worldwide releases. The cause of the "delay" between the Japanese and translated version of the game lies within not just finding a suitable and profitable spot for the game to launch - The start of summer in this case, when kids are getting out of school - but also because of the translation itself. Animal Crossing games contain a megaton of dialogue that needs to be translated into several different languages which is no small feat, especially when Treehouse had several other ongoing at the same time.

Second, New Leaf received a few delays all across the board before first releasing in Japan in 2012. Do you want to know why they "made us wait even more"? Because they announced it too soon. They gave us imagery, they continued to show the game off until they ceased bringing it to events (E3 2012), leaving people to get frustrated because they continued to run into issues with it. Even once the game dropped in Japan, there were still numerous bugs involved that Nintendo had to patch out before they released the game in the US. The Japanese audience were the test audience, they located bugs and other issues beforehand for them to patch before delivering the game to the worldwide stage.

They aren't doing that this time. Nintendo now, starting with Pokemon XY, launches all of their games simultaneously worldwide. There is no test audience this time. They are insuring that the product that they put in our hands on day one is as sound and bug-free as possible.

What we are experiencing with Animal Crossing Switch is nothing out of the ordinary. A company announced a game too early, sparking an impatient fanbase to whine and complain about it not being shown off. This is EXACTLY why they don't announce games early like this; Metroid Prime 4 is a good example as any. They also announced that to take some of the edge off the 3DS-exclusive Metroid 2 remake, and look where it got them. They had to issue a public apology and start the games development over with a different studio in a different country.

That said, you need to calm down and take a few very important key differences between the New Leaf/Metroid Prime 4 situations into account, and those are:

*1: Nintendo gave us a firm 2019 date and a confirmation with their shareholders in their last investors meeting this year that none of the 2019 titles were going to be delayed.

2: Neither New Leaf nor Metroid Prime 4 were given release years at their time of announcements. They were merely listed with TBA on every release schedule. New Leaf received its release date a mere four months prior to release.*

Sit down, play something else and chill for a few more months. I guarantee you that by no later than 1pm eastern time on June 11th, you will have all the Animal Crossing Switch info you could hope for, and maybe even some you didn't know you wanted.

We're almost there. Two months. That's all you have to wait, and no amount of whining and spamming Nintendos social media accounts will change that.

And stop acting like a victim by saying they're treating you poorly. It's a video game. They're a huge corporation that wants your money and will get it from you regardless of when they announce/release Animal Crossing.



Ossiran said:


> The announcement was more than likely directed at their shareholders, who were rather annoyed by the fact that Nintendo had not announced the game earlier at E3 to the disappointment of many, and to tell people that yes, it is coming. They really couldn't wait any longer to announce something, especially with Isabelle being in Smash Bros.



This is also a very good explanation. They knew they could make a good impression with a 1-2 punch consisting of Pokemon and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2019)

I know its unlikely, but what are the chances to Nintendo announcing the AC Switch title and release date with no gameplay, just a picture revealing those two things, and saying that they'll induce more information with gameplay on E3?

My guess is a 0.12% they'll do this, because its not Nintendo at all. What do you think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And by the way, i'm not impatient. I don't care if I have to wait until 2021 to actually get the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I better hold that thought. They could have least said the game was now in development if they're doing pushes in the release.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 11, 2019)

Say what you want i believe gamestop employees have more of an intel then us and those people who leak rumors.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 11, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Say what you want i believe gamestop employees have more of an intel then us and those people who leak rumors.



No hunny...

No offense to anyone, but they're retail employees and at the bottom of the working class food chain. They don't have access to knowledge of future game release dates, titles, and they dont see top secret clips and pics of games before we do. Maybe gamestop corporate does get info like 1-2 days before an announcement so they can update their websites and systems but I dont know anything about that and I doubt it. 

If gamestop employees got access to those kind of things, they would most definitely be the people who leaked that stuff and we would we know for sure who leaked it. They cant be trusted tbh. Developers who work for game making companies, like Nintendo, have to sign contracts that basically say "you leak this, you get sued, sweetie."

Gamestop employees find out about game announcements and see trailers at the same time we do.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 12, 2019)

Okay, so GameStop is not a believable source at all, good.

Does anyone know if there was always a Direct one or two months (like in April/May) before E3?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Say what you want i believe gamestop employees have more of an intel then us and those people who leak rumors.



Nah, this isn't true at all.
My fiance worked at Gamestop for 3 years. And he knew as much about new releases/upcoming games as we do now. So that is a bad assumption. 
They have certain people tell them things, but it isn't anything that we don't know.

Not trying to be rude, but that's just how it is.


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 13, 2019)

im going crazy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think you should either close this, add the word *"DEBUNKED!"* in the title or both.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I think you should either close this, add the word *"DEBUNKED!"* in the title or both.



We could just save it until next week


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

Rip another rumor...

My guess is April 15th. Reggie will make an epic last announcement before he goes presenting us Animal Crossing Switch.
At least that’s what I’m telling myself lmao


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

I stopped looking into speculations, due to how unreliable they can be. 
Maybe we will get something this month, or even early in may.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

I think rumors and speculation are part of the fun when you’re excited for a new game  but that’s my personal opinion, I can totally see why others might get annoyed, esp when there’s one new prediction after the other.
I blame Nintendo for making their animal crossing fans starving lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, we'll know by the end of today if we're getting a Direct tomorrow or not


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2019)

So many rumours, so little Directs..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

I like to think that the price for crafting the Giant Zipper Plushie in Pocket Camp means that something will happen today at 4:00M.

I doubt that very much, though.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 14, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I like to think that the price for crafting the Giant Zipper Plushie in Pocket Camp means that something will happen today at 4:00M.
> 
> I doubt that very much, though.



Why would you say youd think something would happen and doubt it then


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, because I think that the Tax Tweet is nothing but a coincidence and today is nothing. You got hyped up for nothing. But wait and see.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 14, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, because I think that the Tax Tweet is nothing but a coincidence and today is nothing. You got hyped up for nothing. But wait and see.



No i havent been hyped. I’m just sharing what i see and see what people think.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 14, 2019)

The Tax Day tweet was about Tax Day and nothing more. NoA was the only branch that referenced the date because, you guessed it, Tax Day is an American day. The fact that Reggie is retiring tomorrow is just a coincidence.

If other Nintendo accounts had referenced the 15th, then it would have been a topic for discussions.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> The Tax Day tweet was about Tax Day and nothing more. NoA was the only branch that referenced the date because, you guessed it, Tax Day is an American day. The fact that Reggie is retiring tomorrow is just a coincidence.
> 
> If other Nintendo accounts had referenced the 15th, then it would have been a topic for discussions.


Ok we get it, Nintendo isn’t showing AC Switch until E3. It’s a broken record with you, and so am I a bit.

So just wait. Period.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I honestly said more of the Tax Day being a coincidence than to Reggie.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2019)

clearly, they should've used an image of yoshi with that tax day tweet


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 14, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok we get it, Nintendo isn’t showing AC Switch until E3. It’s a broken record with you, and so am I a bit.
> 
> So just wait. Period.
> 
> ...



I'm the broken record? If people like you would stop bringing it up at every opportunity while at the same time spouting flat out insane theories regarding a freaking timer for an item in the mobile game having some correlation to an announcement while, I must add, contradicting your the aforementioned wild baseless theories within the same post, I wouldn't have to constantly bring people back down to earth and explain to them. 

You don't get to play the crackpot theorist card and then tell others what's what. You hurt discussions more than anything and my every interaction with you has resulted in corrections to whatever point or info you were trying to convey, with some of it being 100% wrong much of the time. 

You'll be on my ignore list going forward, so any such reply to me will be ignored. 



LambdaDelta said:


> clearly, they should've used an image of yoshi with that tax day tweet



The resulting reaction to this would have been better than any Animal Crossing announcment.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> clearly, they should've used an image of yoshi with that tax day tweet


Now if they did this, regarding to the meme, also with the fact that it could have also advertised Yoshi's Crafted World, then they could have ignored that tweet and move on with their lives. But Nintendo instead pulled an Animal Crossing and created theories which of course pulled out the obvious that nothing Nintendo related will happen on Tax Day.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 15, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> clearly, they should've used an image of yoshi with that tax day tweet



I have the feeling they did that on purpose to choose a Animal Crossing character here. Think about
it, Nintendo could have used any other Nintendo character, whatever it's Yoshi, Mario holding a coin
and so on. But nope, they choosed a AC character, in this case Nook. And why? Because they know
that every single thing that has something to do with Animal Crossing, regardless of whether it has
something to do with the new game or not, gets automatically 10 times more attention, since fans
waiting desperately for any AC news and jumping into hype immediately if Nintendo posted something
AC related. So if it turns out that the tweet has no meaning at all, then Nintendo at least got what 
they probably wanted: Lots of attention with that tweet.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 15, 2019)

Nook's a business savy dude as well, and likely always does his taxes on time.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Nook doesnt pay his taxes


----------



## Chouchou (Apr 15, 2019)

Well nothing yet..


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 15, 2019)

Guess we will have to wait till tomorrow to see if there will be a Direct this week or not.

I don't put my hopes that high, but who knows...


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 15, 2019)

So i know a lot of people say itll be released on e3. Ive never really waited for a game so badly before. I know E3 is in June and we have some time before they do another direct and could maybe release it before then. But say if they do release it at E3 do they usually announce what could be going on their? How do they go about it?

What are you guys thinking at this point that itll just come at E3? Or maybe before.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Apr 15, 2019)

erialrose said:


> So i know a lot of people say itll be released on e3. Ive never really waited for a game so badly before. I know E3 is in June and we have some time before they do another direct and could maybe release it before then. But say if they do release it at E3 do they usually announce what could be going on their? How do they go about it?
> 
> What are you guys thinking at this point that itll just come at E3? Or maybe before.



Just think about it, how could they release it without promotion campaigns going around?

Darling, it?s just too early, it?s either one of the following scenarios...
A - It will be the main game on this year?s E3 and release this year.
B - Animal Crossing Direct at anytime, might be before or after E3 2019 and confirm the 2019 release date.
C - It?s delayed to 2020 release.

We?re all dying, but there is nothing we can do other than wait.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'd say the only way it'll get delayed is if they started development in 2018. If they worked on it in 2016, i'd say less chances of a delay because everything except translations has been implemented.


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 15, 2019)

It just seems a little odd to me they aren’t marketing this game more. Animal Crosdimg is a popular series that’s been without a new installment for over 5 years. If there’s nothing past E3, we’re probably looking at 2020. But I’d rather wait and the game be amazing than play a rushed and meh game early.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 15, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if I just dreamed that AC switch got announced and I?m living a lie.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 15, 2019)

5herry said:


> Guess we will have to wait till tomorrow to see if there will be a Direct this week or not.
> 
> I don't put my hopes that high, but who knows...



Eh, they can always shadow a drop mini Direct on Wednesday. It wouldn't feature Animal Crossing though, not in a mini Direct. And there would be no announcement prior to it. 



erialrose said:


> So i know a lot of people say itll be released on e3. Ive never really waited for a game so badly before. I know E3 is in June and we have some time before they do another direct and could maybe release it before then. But say if they do release it at E3 do they usually announce what could be going on their? How do they go about it?
> 
> What are you guys thinking at this point that itll just come at E3? Or maybe before.



They won't release the game in June. Not at this point in time. We will get news of what the headline will be for their E3 Direct closer to the day, but as of now the assumption is that, as has always been in the past, the Direct will occur on the first day of E3 to kick off the festivities. Typically at 9pm pacific, 12pm eastern.

The big spotlight will either be on Animal Crossing or Mario Maker 2. As to which one however depends on if we get some sort of Direct beforehand. 



TheRealWC said:


> It just seems a little odd to me they aren?t marketing this game more. Animal Crosdimg is a popular series that?s been without a new installment for over 5 years. If there?s nothing past E3, we?re probably looking at 2020. But I?d rather wait and the game be amazing than play a rushed and meh game early.



Right now, no news is good news. As you said, if E3 comes and goes with no news, then we will have a reason to worry. But the lack of advertising right now isn't out of the ordinary for Nintendo. Remember that Smash Ultimate didn't get fully revealed until 6 months prior to release, at which point not a month went by where we weren't getting new news. 

Mario Maker 2 is actually following the same path. A major release we knew nothing about before early February is now just a month and a half away. It is actually this game that is the reason we are currently expecting another Direct prior to E3. Nintendo as far as I know has never spotlighted a game within weeks of release. 

But then again. Nintendo. Kings of the Left Field. Blah.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> The big spotlight will either be on Animal Crossing or *Mario Maker 2*. As to which one however depends on if we get some sort of Direct beforehand.



I never actually considered the big spotlight could be mario maker... thats a good point.

I assumed Mario Maker 2 will literally be the same concept as 1 but with added stuff and styles for switch. But I guess animal crossing is basically in the same boat haha. I do wonder what the main focus will on now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im excited in Luigi's Mansion and Sword+Shield as well. Didnt really realise how good I might find E3 this year, damn.


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2019)

Honestly, outside of our personal fan hopes and dreams, I find it to be a bit of a pure business failure that they have managed to let 7 years pass without releasing a new mainline game given how absurdly popular New Leaf was. Like, I expect this from a Pikmin or Metroid tier franchise, it's really dumb for what Animal Crossing is today.

Anyway, I'm probably going to lock up this thread pretty soon as nothing is happening. Most of the current discussion belongs in the sticky thread really since the Direct doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 16, 2019)

Nintendo didn't even mentioned the 18th birthday of the first AC game at all. Like, that would have 
been the perfect opportunity to make a short video of clips from all AC games that came out so far 
to show how much Animal Crossing improved over the time. And they could have end it with the line 
"We hope you're looking forward for more amazing years with Animal Crossing!" (or something like this), 
as a hint for the upcoming Switch title. But nope, nothing at all. No wonder when angry AC fans 
spamming every tweet Nintendo posted on Twitter, asking for AC news (together with those asking 
for a Direct).

And that Tom Nook tweet was also a big mistake. With that tweet, Nintendo just started madness in 
the AC fandom...


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 16, 2019)

I wasnt saying release the game in june i me t information in june at E3


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 16, 2019)

Iiiii still am in the mindset that they announced Animal Crossing more for the investors and less for the fanbase. Nintendo never announces things that far out without good reason. And after the debacle with Metroid Prime 4, you can bet they won't try again anytime soon either. 

But yeah, a thread lock is for the best. The thread was created based on bad information from the get-go. Nintendo looks to have their own little "Twitter Direct" today with the announcement of Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3s release date. Last time they started a day like that, they dropped the odd bit of info throughout the day.

RIP thread.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 16, 2019)

My question was how do they do E3. Do they tell you before E3 what games will be shown or is it a big suprise?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 16, 2019)

erialrose said:


> My question was how do they do E3. Do they tell you before E3 what games will be shown or is it a big suprise?



No I dont think they have announced what games will be at e3 prior to the event but we can assume animal crossing, pokemon, fire Emblem, and Mario maker 2 will be present in the direct and in the treehouse events after.

I'm surprised that there wasn't an announcement for a direct today. Not because of tax day, reggie, or the 18th anniversary but because were halfway through April and Joker for smash is suppose to be released this month and potentially the 3.0 update and we have seen diddly squat of any of that.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 16, 2019)

erialrose said:


> My question was how do they do E3. Do they tell you before E3 what games will be shown or is it a big suprise?



Nintendo will usually never tell you ahead of time. They might give us a title or two, but they don't usually. Most of the time we go off assumptions of known or expected titles.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 16, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> No I dont think they have announced what games will be at e3 prior to the event but we can assume animal crossing, pokemon, fire Emblem, and Mario maker 2 will be present in the direct and in the treehouse events after.
> 
> I'm surprised that there wasn't an announcement for a direct today. Not because of tax day, reggie, or the 18th anniversary but because were halfway through April and Joker for smash is suppose to be released this month and potentially the 3.0 update and we have seen diddly squat of any of that.



There's a big Persona concert next as well, so I imagine they are waiting for that to drop the Joker/3.0 stuff.



erialrose said:


> My question was how do they do E3. Do they tell you before E3 what games will be shown or is it a big suprise?



After the meeting they typically hold during the final week of April, they will announce the time, date and what the main spotlight will be for their E3 Direct. It was April 26th last year that Nintendo announced that Smash Bros. would be the main focus of their E3 Direct. But that Direct was an anomaly in that they have never dedicated THAT much time to a single game in a Direct like that, so it's possible they don't announce any sort of spotlight.

The safest bet is just to try to remain calm and wait. With Nintendo, there is always going to be this random factor that, no matter how concrete their patterns seemed to be in the past, will always potentially present itself and throw things through a loop.


----------



## acornavenue (Apr 16, 2019)

Justin said:


> That was never anything but pure speculation. Not even a slightly credible rumour.
> 
> I really feel like some people need to be more careful about how they present these things -- there's worlds of difference between just wishful thinking, informed speculation, baseless rumours from randoms, rumours from credible sources, and actual announcements.



Okay can you close the thread


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 16, 2019)

Nintendo released what was essentially a mini-Direct announcing Joker for Smash Bros today, so there's that. It was a 15 minute video, so I'd say it counts. At least that means the next Direct won't be focusing on him.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 16, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> Nintendo released what was essentially a mini-Direct announcing Joker for Smash Bros today, so there's that. It was a 15 minute video, so I'd say it counts. At least that means the next Direct won't be focusing on him.



Which means... Erdrick will be the focus! 

I wouldn't say it's for sure the final nail in the coffin, but it definitely doesn't help. It sent my Smash Direct theory right out the window that's for sure, but in its place is a Mario Maker 2 Direct given the updated site promising new info soon.

But this is exactly what I mean about not being able to 100% predict how Nintendo moves.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2019)

Closing this up as there's clearly no Nintendo Direct happening related to this rumour at this point.

You're welcome to continue to discuss and speculate generally in the sticky thread here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Game-Reveal-Timing-Speculation-and-Discussion If a new rumour of an upcoming Direct from a credible source comes up, a new thread can be created then.


----------

